# Imigration chances



## clanger165 (Sep 18, 2008)

My Wife's father was born in detroit but came over to the UK when he was very young, he also went back and served in the Marines for a couple of years i think.

my wife is a nurse and im in IT we are 38 and have 3 small kids.

what would be our chances of a visa?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

clanger165 said:


> My Wife's father was born in detroit but came over to the UK when he was very young, he also went back and served in the Marines for a couple of years i think.
> 
> my wife is a nurse and im in IT we are 38 and have 3 small kids.
> 
> ...


First ensure your wife cannot claim US citizenship thru her father 
I am not up on the specifics of that 

As an experienced RN your wife has possiblities but not as easy as previous years 
The US is overun with unemployed IT people


----------



## Moskovitter (Mar 24, 2009)

so, chanses are not so good...


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

clanger165 said:


> My Wife's father was born in detroit but came over to the UK when he was very young, he also went back and served in the Marines for a couple of years i think.
> 
> my wife is a nurse and im in IT we are 38 and have 3 small kids.
> 
> ...


IT people are 2 a penny at the moment, unless you are really outstanding with all the CISCO and microsoft qualifications etc & a degree in a related field.

Your wife is the best bet. Is she a general nurse in the NHS or is she specialized in some field ?

There are some travel nurse agencies that your wife can work with but they take a chunk of her pay check once she finally gets over here working.

Check with each states board of nursing as some requirements maybe different but basically your wife will need to

1) find a job
2) submit visa application to work in the USA
2) have her qualification deemed equivalent to US standards by the CGFNS CGFNS International - this can take a year
3) take a course and study for the NCLEX exam (this is what qualifies you to pratice as an RN)
4) take the NCLEX exam - a 50% first time pass rate, multi choice questions answer so many to pass, test can go on for hours.
5) submit license application to state board of nursing

See more here
Nursing in the USA

Once she is here working on her visa, you will not be allowed to work.

Nursing is much better paid over here, nurses are also more respected. But they have more responsibilities also, for example a nurse is expected to be able to draw blood whereas doctors do that in the UK. I still have the scars on my arm from when my wife was practicing drawing blood on me.

You might need to wait for the job market to improve, its crap at the moment.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Your wife will probably require additional education before being allowed to work in the US. The systems are different, and nurses trained under the British system must take additional classes in obstetrics and I believe psychiatry. Her license is not directly transferable. It's possible she did tailor her program in such a way that she is covered, but it isn't likely unless she planned this in advance.

If she is able to be licensed and does find a job, that still leaves you in the lurch. If she gets a work visa (H1B), you will be allowed to accompany her but will not be allowed to work. To work, you would have to qualify on your own.


----------



## clanger165 (Sep 18, 2008)

what about her father being an US citizen?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

clanger165 said:


> what about her father being an US citizen?


There are requirements such as number of years living in the US after a certain age... I cannot find the link right now. Fatbrit do you have it in your treasure trove?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

clanger165 said:


> what about her father being an US citizen?


For getting a visa to go to the US, his citizenship does no good if he isn't resident in the US. If he can transmit his US citizenship to his daughter, then she gets free entry and can support your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

clanger165 said:


> what about her father being an US citizen?


Was your wife's father married to your wife's mother at the time of her birth?
How many years did your wife's father live in the US before the birth of your wife?


----------



## clanger165 (Sep 18, 2008)

"If he can transmit his US citizenship to his daughter"

is that possible?

Was your wife's father married to your wife's mother at the time of her birth?

yes

How many years did your wife's father live in the US before the birth of your wife? 

he was 9months old when he moved back to scotland he had my wife when he was 36.
He also went back to the US when he was a young man for a few years and served in the marines.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

clanger165 said:


> "If he can transmit his US citizenship to his daughter"
> 
> is that possible?
> 
> ...


Insufficient AFAIK.

"For birth between December 24, 1952 and November 13, 1986, a period of ten years, five after the age of fourteen are required for physical presence in the U.S. to transmit U.S. citizenship to the child." Source: Acquisition of U.S. Citizenship by a Child Born Abroad

There are other routes: he could sponsor you but there is a long line and he needs to be resident in the US. Alternatively there's a route through grandparents that may or may not work for your case. For info, search for threads by member "crys".


----------

